# Should I join more than one dating site?



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

My divorce will be finalized in the near future. Therefore, I'm contemplating the best way to meet someone else.

I've researched online dating sites and wonder if I should join more than one, to get the best results and find who I'm looking for.

So for, I'm considering one or more of the following:

Plenty of Fish.com (free)
Yahoo Personals
Match.com
Chemistry.com
Eharmony.com
Perfect Match.com


Has anyone had any successful experience with any of these and if so, how long did it take to find your mate?


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Nothing beats just walking up to women and talking to them.

The Mystery Method


----------



## ladyintegrity (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Malibu17,

Just be cautious on the dating sites. To make a long story short my husband fell out of love for me. We are still living in the same household but separate bedrooms. He has his ad out there as separated trying to meet new 'friends'. He has been telling these women that he has filed for divorce, which he hasn't yet. He told me that I still have a 50% of getting back with him. If you want more info, check out my posts on "Husband Falling Out Of Love For Me". I put his dating ad on that post.

He told me that he wanted to get feel of what is 'out there'. If it is not what he wanted, then he will come back to me and go to couple's counseling.

I agree with Atholk, nothing beats just walking up to someone and talking to them.

Good luck!


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

ladyintegrity, I'm sorry you're going through this. I think he'll realize that grass is NOT greener on the other side. In the meantime, it's too bad he's doing this too you.

I wish my marriage had survived, but it fell apart, because of several unresolved issues. Therefore, I'm moving on and preparing for the dating scene. I wouldn't mind getting remarried again someday, provided I find the right person. 

I'll see how it goes. Thanks for advice.


----------



## vlectronica (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes. Each dating site often is embraced by specific cultural sects of society. 

Many dating sites are free. I would suggest the following:
Meet People in Free Webcam Chat & Live Video | WooMe.com
*******.com: Free Online Dating
Free Online Dating at Plentyoffish.com™


good luck!


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Malibu,

Good luck with your quest. I had a thread going on here last year that dealt with your question. Honestly, I had more fun with the thread than I did with any dating site. My situation is a little different from yours; I've been separated a long time and the divorce is moving along oh so slow. Nonetheless, I do get lonely and have tried several dating sites.

You need to join several sites in order to determine which one works best for you. Some sites may be strong in your area, but not in another person's area. Also, your social/economic status comes into play. I've had nothing but disappointment when dealing with some of the free sites. Plenty of Fish has been a complete waste of time. Perfect Match was the worst. They didn't have anyone in my area! Match.com hasn't been that great either--I've had nothing but married men approach me wanting someone on the side. I've gotten the most "hits" from Singlesnet (& it is free). However, it is riddled with scammers and deadbeats. It got so bad last year I just hid my profiles and took a break.

Perhaps I'm just too picky now. But, after reading so many posts on this forum, I believe many of us deserve to be rather selective this time around. Hope you find the right site!


----------



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey CG! How has it been going? Sorry to hear you haven't got your divorce yet, I know you are fed up by now! Me, I finalized my divorce last month! Yippeee, lol it really is not funny but it has been a stress relief. I just could not be her safety net anymore, so now I am a free man. Broke mind you but free!


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey sirch!

Nice to see your post. No, I don't have a divorce yet--and I am beyond fed up! I never knew one man could do so much damage and still live in denial. Unfortunately I'm broke and still "hitched". At this point I don't think I would even know what to do without the stress; but, I would love to try it.

Watch out Malibu! We're starting this again on your thread! We just need to get Cooper to help us out. So, sirch.....you got any recommendations for Malibu as far as dating sites?


----------



## Just_Venting (Jan 12, 2010)

Stay off the dating sites...

As a male I did these for 3 years.. After a while you start to see the same people over and over. I started really feeling like a loser... It is truly a small circle You see the same people on multiple sites.. 

I had to learn to be by myself again before I could be happy with someone.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Country Girl, Thanks for the advice. I hope things work out for you soon, as far as your divorce. Mine could have dragged out MUCH longer, but fortunately, she got an attorney that was easy for me and my attorney to work with...plus she wanted the divorce wrapped up ASAP. After all, we were separated for 19 months, before the divorce was filed. I anticipate the final hearing by the first of Feb. 

As far as the Dating site, I have noticed that Plenty of Fish appears to be a waste of time and Match.com isn't much better. I have a hidden profile on these sites for now. I certainly don't want to get into a long distance relationship either. 

Just Venting, Thanks for the input as well. I have lived alone for nearly two years and certainly plan on taking my time finding someone. I'd rather remain single and live alone than go through another painful divorce. 

I was considering the Dating sites, because I haven't met many qualified singles in my area...but I'm willing to continue looking and waiting...


----------



## Just_Venting (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Malibu

I know exactly what you are dealing with.. I did it for a few years. While I had shared 50/50 custody of my little man, when he was not with me I was extremely lonely. I had a house and it was empty without him.

It definatelly is a life change going from being married to single again. 

Best of luck to you with the finalization of your divorce. I tried to look at it as a death and rebirth!!! I am healed!!! hahaha


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Malibu,

The dating sites can be a great way to meet people. This is especially true for those of us who work, have children, or even live in a rural area. I don't care what the critics of on line dating sites say. I feel much safer meeting someone on line than meeting someone at some of the traditional places (like a bar/night club). On line dating can save a lot of time and sometimes be quiet entertaining.

I failed to mention another site in my earlier post. It's Mingle2 (just Google it for an address). I believe it is also a free site. All the stress is working on my memory! Anyway, I met the man I'm currently dating on that site. 


Just_Venting,

Don't feel like a loser because you have been on the dating sites for awhile. It could be because the right person isn't available yet. Also, redo your photos and profiles every six months or so to present a fresh look. Since you haven't had much success with on line sites, what has worked best for you?


----------

